# What Ram Is



## laszlo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi all

I'll received for a debt a few memory modules and one is strange;
The PCB is Brainpower "BP MLL E186014 94v-0" is a double sided memory.

chip:YC256DS03208-5 ;another code on is:0530YC

Have anyone a clue what kind of memory is?

Thanks


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 4, 2006)

That PCB is used for a number of RAM brands GeIl, OCZ, G.Skill etc
http://www.anandtech.com/memory/showdoc.aspx?i=2312&p=2


----------



## laszlo (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks but the link show a samsung chip,the chip on my mem. is YC

I'll want to know what memory chip is this f... YC

I google it but is nowhere


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 4, 2006)

laszlo said:
			
		

> thanks but the link show a samsung chip,the chip on my mem. is YC
> 
> I'll want to know what memory chip is this f... YC
> 
> I google it but is nowhere



Yeah, Im googling it aswell m8


----------



## laszlo (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks bro;the probl.is that the printing on the  adhesive paper stickers on mem. are gone
i don't have a digital cam. to take a pict. sorry

i made in paint the logo of memory in attachement


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 4, 2006)

laszlo said:
			
		

> thanks bro;the probl.is that the printing on the  adhesive paper stickers on mem. are gone
> i don't have a digital cam. to take a pict. sorry
> 
> i made in paint the logo of memory in attachement



So this is the logo on the RAM? :


----------



## laszlo (Apr 4, 2006)

yes

i never see it before


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 4, 2006)

laszlo said:
			
		

> yes
> 
> i never see it before



Me neither  Google doesnt even come up with any results


----------



## laszlo (Apr 4, 2006)

ya i know;i don't want to try in my system untill i'm not sure of spec.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 4, 2006)

Stick it in your computer and run cpu-z, everest or whatever you prefer to use?


----------



## Aevum (Apr 4, 2006)

that dosnt work exactly, what CPU-Z, sandra, everest or whatever returns is whats programed on the IC, thats how you get Geil, or G.skill or OCZ off modules that you know have winbond or samsung chips, 

the thing is that most dram is made by a small group of companies, winbond, hynix, samsung, alpida, infineon, 
and depending on quality and yield, the memory is sold to different companies, top end gets sold to companies like OCZ, Geil, G.skill, kingston, 
and then as the quality and performance goes down, its sold to different companies, 
some of them lap the chips, and rebrand them as their own, 
thats how you get those shitty elixir/Superman/no brand ddr400 3-6-6-9 modules they sell at PC world, 

memory that dosnt pass quality control to work in computers then passes on to places where quality dosnt matter, things like analog recording on digital media like voice recorders or solid state answering machines, 

btw, the referance to superman memory refers to these weird memory modues i´ve seen in mediamarkt that have an S on a rombus, since i couldnt find the brand, i called it superman as a sarcastic joke,  since its DDR400 3-6-6-9.

making a long story short, once the IC is programmed, and the relabling is done to the modules, theres no real way to find the original brand except actually asking YC who supplied them, 
and since those modules dont seem to be relabeld due to their high end stand, i suspect they were relableled becuase the original manufacturer didnt want that memory tied to them in any way.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 5, 2006)

elixir is nanya memory made up by a partner.. a-data is nanya memory.. it isnt shit in fact it finds its way into more than half the oem machines on the planet.. and its found its way into mine.. he he he

there is very interesting article on toms hardware about the benifits of memory timings.. speeds and such with the amd 64 system..

their conclusion at the end of multiple testing was.. if u have gaming system.. the money is best spent on a better grfx card.. and if u have a none gaimg system the money is better spent on a faster cpu..

bang for buck.. expensive  "super-memory" is pretty much at the bottom of the list.. the benifits u get from it in real life performance aint worth the extra money it costs..

i am talking amd here not intel.. u probably gain more with an intel system..  but with amd the money is better spent somewhere else..

i will try and find the article..

http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/03/31/tight_timings_vs_high_clock_frequencies/

it pretty well backs up my own findings.. but saying superfast expensive memory is a waste of money to many who firmly believe in the necessity of it is kinda blasphemous.. i need something to back up such a statement.. he he he..

trog


----------



## laszlo (Apr 5, 2006)

thanks for help,i try it today in another syst.(my bro have a 10 years guarantee sys.)

Aevum i think you're right they make the same like the card manuf. this kind of mem. is like the 
s......g editions SE's from ati chips

nice article trog ; they right i noticed myself when i oc that tight timing (5-10%oc) where better than high clock(20-30%oc) with relaxed  tim. I find that the best for my sys is 10%oc and my mem still can work at 2-2-2-6  1t


----------

